# Trawler Men - BBC 1.



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

Return of the TV series, 1 of 6 tonight 20 Aug at 2030. New faces include skipper of New Dawn who recently jumped overboard in attempt to rescue a shipmate. Tonight's episode, force 11 storms expected Scottish east coast. This may ??? be available outwith area by internet on BBC new "watch again" service, I am not sure.


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

Binnacle said:


> This may ??? be available outwith area by internet on BBC new "watch again" service, I am not sure.


Indeed it is on BBC iPlayer, enjoy -

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00d4xny/


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Great - now if I miss one I can get it again! Thanks for the link!

Jonty


----------

